# The Great Shiny Giveaway



## ? (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a little over 90 shiny pokemon I want to get rid of. The reason I don't want them is because I can't be certain if they are hacked or not; they could be completely legit, fake as all hell, or the reason is that I just plain already have a better one. But hey, its a freebie. These shinies are either going to end up in Wondertrade or be forgotten in a box anyways.

Here is what is available:

Out of over 90 pokemon all that is left is a Ditto. >.>


----------



## Trojan (Jul 19, 2016)

I wonder why do people hate "hacked" Pokemon if they get it from wonder trade or something... 

Anyways, unfortunately, I don't play ORAS anymore....


----------



## ? (Jul 19, 2016)

It's like receiving a shiny package only to open it up and see that the puppy inside has been stabbed with needles half a dozen times in order to improve it. And you can still see all the needle marks.

And the pokemon listed above are of slightly better quality than the average WT shiny. I tend to just delete the obviously hacked WT types. Put it out of its misery.


----------



## Six (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah I feel you, I only play with legit pokemon to the best of my knowledge.  Some of my wonder trade pokemon are probably fake.

Are you giving those things away for free?

If so, throw a larvesta and meditite my way.


----------



## lacey (Jul 19, 2016)

Hence why I breed my own shinies instead of using ones off of Wondertrade.


----------



## ? (Jul 19, 2016)

Nimura Furuta said:


> Yeah I feel you, I only play with legit pokemon to the best of my knowledge.  Some of my wonder trade pokemon are probably fake.
> 
> Are you giving those things away for free?
> 
> If so, throw a larvesta and meditite my way.


They are all for free in that I don't want anything special. Just give me a random Wurmple or something. 

I go by Lark in-game. My FC is 2981-8939-8845. Soon as you are ready just give me your own FC code and we'll trade.


----------



## ? (Jul 19, 2016)

Serena said:


> Hence why I breed my own shinies instead of using ones off of Wondertrade.


What's great about WT though is that you can get some decent breeding stock. HA and all that.

But yes, when it comes to my fav shiny pokemon I tend to breed/catch for it myself as well. 

Just have to rely on trading if you are the sort of person that wants a shiny living pokedex >.>


----------



## Six (Jul 19, 2016)

? said:


> They are all for free in that I don't want anything special. Just give me a random Wurmple or something.
> 
> I go by Lark in-game. My FC is 2981-8939-8845. Soon as you are ready just give me your own FC code and we'll trade.


I'll pm you


----------



## ? (Jul 19, 2016)

Goodbye, Meditite and Larvesta. I'm sure your new home will be great.


----------



## Six (Jul 19, 2016)

? said:


> Goodbye, Meditite and Larvesta. I'm sure your new home will be great.


Pokémon are nothing but tools of war, they will receive no love from me, just unending training and fighting.


----------



## ? (Jul 19, 2016)

Nimura Furuta said:


> Pokémon are nothing but tools of war, they will receive no love from me, just unending training and fighting.



See? A_ great_ home.


----------



## lacey (Jul 19, 2016)

? said:


> What's great about WT though is that you can get some decent breeding stock. HA and all that.



Oh, definetly. The majority of my breeding stock are from WT. I'm just saying that if I want a legit shiny with good stats and abilities, I breed them myself. Their parents may be hacked, but the baby's the real deal, and that's what counts to me.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 20, 2016)

? said:


> The reason I don't want them is because I can't be certain if they are hacked or not



Alas, this means I don't want them either.


----------



## ? (Jul 20, 2016)

Serena said:


> Oh, definetly. The majority of my breeding stock are from WT. I'm just saying that if I want a legit shiny with good stats and abilities, I breed them myself. Their parents may be hacked, but the baby's the real deal, and that's what counts to me.



Heh, so you probably use a 6IV Ditto as well.


----------



## ? (Jul 20, 2016)

Ended up recreating this thread on a more dedicated Pokemon forum. There, uh, are not that many shinies left now.

Updated first post to reflect this.


----------



## lacey (Jul 21, 2016)

? said:


> Heh, so you probably use a 6IV Ditto as well.


I actually don't know the IVs of any of my Ditto, tragically. I have about 7 or 8 of them, foreign and native. A good handful have their HA. That's about all I know.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 21, 2016)

? said:


> 1 Ditto


If it has perfect IVs, and you could hold on it for few months until Sun&Moon come out, I will gladly take it.


----------



## ? (Jul 21, 2016)

Trading over 90 shiny pokemon in a few hours has to be a new record, right. >.>



Hussain said:


> If it has perfect IVs, and you could hold on it for few months until Sun&Moon come out, I will gladly take it.



The one up for trade only has 3 perfect IVs.

I do have another 6IV JPN Ditto I could clone for you, though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 25, 2016)

What are some Mons you have that can Mega Evolve, or of your remaining ones?


----------



## ? (Jul 26, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> What are some Mons you have that can Mega Evolve, or of your remaining ones?



There are none left to give away for free.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 26, 2016)

I see. A shame really, since breeding Shinies can be a pain imo.


----------



## lacey (Jul 26, 2016)

As someone who has been breeding, for shinies and specific natures, etc. for the past two years, the only thing I can say is to suck it up and just do it.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh, I am, that's the thing I'm doing. It's just that I've had better luck at finding Shinies via Dex Naving and SR, whereas breeding took me over 6 months to get a Shiny (which was a Shiny Phione); the longest that took me for a Shiny through Dex Naving is 2 weeks (which was for a Rufflet), while SR took me almost a month (Shiny Suicune). I don't have any options for the ones available to catch ingame, so breeding is my only option of course.


----------



## lacey (Jul 26, 2016)

You just gotta power through it bro.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 26, 2016)

how does one get rid of everything that's been hacked...

the world may never know


----------

